# Virtual Box crasht Host-System



## Gast201808272 (19. Februar 2018)

N'Abend,

ich habe seit längerer Zeit eine Windows 7 VM. Heute wollte ich sie mal wieder starten (war länger nicht in Betrieb), aber sobald ich sie starte stürzt mein Host-System (Linux Mint) ab.
Also so richtig, keine Maus- oder Tastaturaktionen gehen mehr, es hilft nur noch Reset. Das ganze hab ich ein paar mal probiert. Danach stellte ich fest, dass sich der Mount-Punkt meiner NTFS Festplatte geändert hat (auf der befindet sich auch die virtuelle Festplatte der VM). Vorher war es "/media/Nutzername/storage", jetzt ist es storage1.
Den alten Mount-Punkt gibt es noch, der ist jetzt allerdings gesperrt und nur mit sudo erreichbar.
Was kann hier passiert sein?

Update: Es liegt wohl nicht an dieser VM. ich habe einfach mal eine neue Ubuntu VM erstellt. Also nur den Container, sobald ich den starte, passiert dasselbe. Also scheint Virtual Box überhaupt nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Aber es ging ja mal.


----------



## Jimini (20. Februar 2018)

Was sagt denn das Syslog dazu?
Sprich: am besten mal "tail -f /var/log/messages" (oder /var/log/syslog - ich weiß nicht, wo Mint hinloggt) in einem Terminalfenster nebenher laufen lassen und beobachten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast201808272 (20. Februar 2018)

System friert direkt komplett ein, sowas hab ich sonst noch nicht erlebt. Hab mich heute nochmal belesen, dieses Problem gab es schon öfter in der Vergangenheit. Auch das Deaktivieren von 2D/3D Beschleunigung half nichts. Ich habe dann aber rausgefunden, dass der Software Manager bei Linux Mint eine veraltete Virtual Box Version drin hat (5.0). Die hab ich jetzt deinstalliert und die Version 5.2 direkt von der Webseite installiert. Die funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Es scheint also, wie auch in der Vergangenheit, ein Problem zwischen dieser Version und dem aktuellen Kernel zu geben. Der wurde nämlich in der Zwischenzeit geupdatet.


----------



## amdahl (20. Februar 2018)

Hatte ich auch, der Fehler ist bekannt. Problem ist dass die Version die in den offiziellen Mint-Repositories drin ist einfach nicht mehr unterstützt wird.
Lösung ist eine aktuellere Version (z.b. 5.2.6) von VB direkt von der Herstellerseite zu installieren nachdem du die alte Version runter geworfen hast. Keine Sorge, deine virtuellen Maschinen bleiben dabei erhalten 

Edit: du hast es ja schon selbst rausgefunden 
Wie immer wenn sowas passiert denke ich mir: Linux: free as in free time


----------

